# Albuquerque Fox DTV signal



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Anyone else around the Albuquerque, NM area having problems viewing KASA Fox DTV? For about the last 3 weeks I have had a strong 80++ signal for them but can get no sound or picture. I have 2 Dish model 6000 tuners with 8VSB tuners and I have the exact same problem on both tuners and TV's. All other ABQ DTV stations are coming in loud and clear so I don't think I have a problem on my end.

I called the station to inquire about it and was given a brush off with "we have a picture here at the station" response. It still seems very weird. But perhaps even more weird is that I was told that as of this weekend KASA Fox DTV was now only going to broadcast there digital signal during prime time hours only!!! They were broadcasting 24/7.

When I asked the engineer what was the logic behind this decision he said it was simple, no one was watching it so why keep it up during the day!!! I said if you want people to convert to DTV don't you think they need a signal to watch??

Just think what the future of Digital/HDTV will be if Rupert Murdoch ends up owning DirectTV or Dish Network!:bang


----------

